# One of our Dinosaurs is missing!



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Last seen heading towards Ourique my grandkids 8 foot inflatable TRex, apprecation will be shown for his safe return!

What a storm!

Rich


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

site to see, maybe ended up here dinosaur footprints Monument


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi
Yes been there m fascinating place.
Well its still missing lol, funny thing is all the sheep have gone?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thnaks for the link Canoeman. I knew there was one near Lourinha but not the one near Fatima despite the fact that I have been to the caves


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks to you as well didn't know about Lourinha any links? info on web sketchy, water parks good if you've younger ones over

See there's supposed to be a park opening this year any news?Lourinhã: World?s largest Dinosaur Park to open in Portugal in 2013 | Portugal Daily View


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

in May the one near Fatima the waterpark was a scruffy run down algae pond?
Ahh the Grutas, that was pretty good


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

coati said:


> in May the one near Fatima the waterpark was a scruffy run down algae pond?
> Ahh the Grutas, that was pretty good


Shame used to be rally well looked after, May bit out of season for Portugal so maybe hope yet


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Well perhaps is was the wrong time of year, no tourists around then.
Sadly Mr T is still AWOL!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I know of a nice metal one made from recycled car and car engine parts  that won't blow away, but has a hefty price tag on it, OH stopped me buying it, but very slowly collecting the bits for a DIY


----------

